# Replace Windshield Wiper Fluid Line



## Wnt2bsleepin (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello All,

Looks like something ate a piece of my Windshield Wiper fluid line and I am going to need to replace it. Unfortunately, the cut is deep in the engine bay and I have no idea how to reach it. 

Here is a picture of the washer fluid tank, and about as clear as I could get it and here is a picture of the upper half of the fluid line. As you can see, there is not much line left in the engine bay.

Any idea how to get access to the tank? I can't see where the rest of the fluid line goes. 

The car is a 2013 Cruze LT with the Turbo.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Chevrolet Cruze Repair Manual: Windshield Washer Pump Replacement

Chevrolet Cruze Repair Manual: Windshield Washer Nozzle Hose Replacement

How to Repair Windshield Washing System : Hose Location in Windshield Washer System

One of these might help.


----------



## Wnt2bsleepin (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the links. The line was severed pretty deep into the engine compartment, so it looks like I am removing the wheel and getting at the pump to run the new line.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Good luck! Take pictures and write a proper "How-To:" as well!


----------

